# [SOLVED] factory alarm is suspect car wont start



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

hi my mom ownes a 2003 subaru legacy outback llbean edition. today she drove the car to the store shut it off went inside and when she came back out the car would not start she had it towed home and i went there and looked at it. the fuel pmp runs the car cranks and attemps to start but will not fire over just a fart of life for a half a seocnd then cranking again. the security light in the dash is blinking once every few seconds all the time lock the doors open the door alarm sounds put key in ignition cycle it on and off 3 time the light stops blinking. attampt to start again it trys then just cranks upon letting off from the crank posiotion the security light begins flashing again. does anyone know how to disable the securty system so the engine will start? from what ive said does this sound like an alarm issue?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: factory alarm is suspect car wont start*

Have you checked the owners manual since it is factory installed? 

BG


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

*Re: factory alarm is suspect car wont start*

we have checked the manual but it is not very clear on the function of the light.we know 2 flashes rapid should be vallet mode but its not doing that the light is blinking once every few seconds even with the key in and turned on. she never had the key\fob thingy only the key. she's telling me the light never used to do this. ive been searching google for hours now and found notihng about the security system but did find 2 other people with a no start condition after driving somewhere and turning the car off both cars were fixed by replacing an o-ring in the gas tank somewhere in line with the pump and both cars were outbacks so i tihnk next time im there im goinjg to look at this.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: factory alarm is suspect car wont start*

I think your best bet is to call the dealer and ask them, but remember it is 11 year old car.

BG


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

*Re: factory alarm is suspect car wont start*

i am going to asume the security light was blinking before and she had never noticed it. the o-ring in the fuel pump assembly was the issue apon removing the fuel pump assembly we found the cap that the seals on the o-ring was not even on correctly it was crooked and not making a seal. put it back together the right way reinstalled it and the car fired right up. kinda makes me wonder how it was running before.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good to hear :>)

BG


----------

